# Island Quest Canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery would Thank you to all our friends and customers at the Pensacola Fishing Forum we wanted to let you know that 
we are adding Auto upholstery and headliners:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
We do work in Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, Perdido Key and Orange Beach so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you need done.
We now bend and make Bimini frames so if you are needing one now is the time to do it to save some $$$
If you have cushions to replace? we do Complete upholstery and canvas work done for your boat?
it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated.

Complete Canvas restoration or replacement, enclosures, Cushion Upholstery/ Bimini's &boat/mooring covers

Also can do Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.

Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website, 

Ask for Pat 
Island Quest Canvas
38 Audusson Ave located in Pelican Perch (Browns) Marina
Pensacola Fl 32507

850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Highly recommend Island Canvas. Cindy and Pat have completed several projects for me over the years. Great prices fantastic work quality and pretty quick with job completion. Island Canvas just completed upholstery of 45 14' church pews for us.


----------

